# sendanas



## Elerien

ciao, cosa vuol dire:
1) Pasaron en sedanas Mustras de cine
2) Pamplina consternada
3) Joder, quién le iba a decir a uno que llorarìa con Rocìo, no te fastidia.


----------



## Eugin

Elerien said:


> ciao, cosa vuol dire:
> 1) Pasaron en sedanas Mustras de cine
> 2) Pamplina consternada
> 3) Joder, quién le iba a decir a uno que llorarìa con Rocìo, no te fastidia.


 
Ciao, Elerien, benvenuta nel forum!

Noi abbiamo bisogno di te per offrire qualche contesto con la tua domanda. Per essempio, é molto importante sapere dove hai letto queste frasi (España, América Latina? )

A parte questo, non creo che "sedanas" sia una parola correta... é la prima volta che le leggo...

Insomma, scuza il mio sfortunato italiano, é per favore, leggi le regole del forum qui.

Grazie!!


----------



## pizzi

penso sia *sendas*, anch'io vorrei sapere che significa


----------



## irene.acler

Se la parola giusta è "sendas" allora significa "rispettive" (nelle rispettive mostre di cinema)

Ah, por cierto, mustras está mal escrito, verdad? Es Muestras?


----------



## Elerien

Scusate tutti, ho scritto male la parola che non è sendanas ma SENDAS e scusate, ma ancora non riesco a memorizzare bene le regole, oggi è il primo giorno.
Irene.acler mille grazie sul dizionario mi scriveva viottolo, sentiero; ero totalmente fuori pista.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao a tutti. Sì, la parola "sendos/as" (sempre plurale) ha un significato simile a quello di "respectivos/as", ma si usa in contesti un po diversi. Infatti, "sendos" è una parola molto formale è fa sempre referenza a una ziffra anteriormente citata. Per esempio: En la habitación había tres mesas y sendas sillas", cioè, la stessa quantità di sedie. Questa parola è davvero strana e non si usa molto. Curiosamente, in catalano c'è una parola equivalente, "sengles". Non esiste una cosa così in italiano?


----------



## claudine2006

Eugin said:


> Ciao, Elerien, benvenuta al forum!
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno che ci indichi il contesto delle tue frasi. Per esempio, é molto importante sapere dove hai letto queste frasi (España, América Latina? )
> 
> A parte questo, non credo che "sedanas" sia una parola corretda... é la prima volta che la leggo...
> 
> Insomma, scusa il mio cattivo italiano e, per favore, leggi le regole del forum qui.
> 
> Grazie!!


 Sólo para que se entienda mejor.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao a tutti. Sì, la parola "sendos/as" (sempre plurale) ha un significato simile a quello di "respectivos/as", ma si usa in contesti un po' diversi. Infatti, "sendos" è una parola molto formale e fa sempre riferimento a una cifra anteriormente citata.
> Per esempio: En la habitación había tres mesas y sendas sillas", cioè, la stessa quantità di sedie. Questa parola è davvero strana e non si usa molto. Curiosamente, in catalano c'è una parola equivalente, "sengles". Non esiste una cosa del genere in italiano?


Sì, esiste. È _rispettivi/e; altrettanti/e._


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Sì, esiste. È _rispettivi/e_.



In spagnolo si usa anche "respectivos/as", ma non è esattamente lo stesso. Per esempio.

"Había tres mesas y sendas sillas"

"Había tres mesas con sus respectivas sillas"

Il significato è simile, ma la struttura sintattica è diversa. Come si direebbe in italiano?: "C'erano tre tavole e rispettive sedie"?

Si deve sottolineare anche che queste frasi con "sendos" sono davvero strane per i parlanti di spagnolo, e si possono usare in tono giocoso, per scherzare.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Si deve sottolineare anche che queste frasi con "sendos" sono davvero strane per i parlanti di spagnolo, e si possono usare in tono giocoso, per scherzare.


 
C'erano tre tavoli ed altrettante sedie.
C'erano tre tavoli con le rispettive sedie. 

Mi fai un esempio?


----------



## Cecilio

In spagnolo si può dire anche "otros tantos/otras tantas".

Claudi, tu vuoi un esempio di... cosa?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> In spagnolo si può dire anche "otros tantos/otras tantas".
> 
> Claudi, tu vuoi un esempio di... cosa?


Di frasi giocose con "sendos"...


----------



## Cecilio

Ho un amico molto divertente che mi ha raccontato questo: Una volta, lui è entrato con un suo amico in unbar, e lui ha detto al camariere:

"Por favor, ¿nos pones sendas cervezas?"

Mi poso immaginare la facia con cui il camariere l'ha guardato... Una possibile frase adatta per il camariere in questo momento sarebbe: "¿Te estás cachondeando de mí o qué?"


----------



## norma 126

¿Senda, no se le dice también a un camino estrecho o angosto?


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, una "senda" o un "sendero" son caminos estrechos, generalmente por la montaña o por un bosque.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ho un amico molto divertente che mi ha raccontato questo: Una volta, lui è entrato con un suo amico in un bar, e ha detto al cameriere:
> 
> "Por favor, ¿nos pones sendas cervezas?"
> 
> Mi posso immaginare la faccia con cui il camariere l'ha guardato... Il cameriere avrebbe potuto dire: "¿Te estás cachondeando de mí o qué?"


Ya, lo entiendo. Muy divertido.  
Hay gente que usa las palabras para parecer inteligente sin conocer el significado.


----------



## Elerien

Ciao, vi scrivo qui di seguto la frase dove ho trovato sendas, premetto che si tratta della biografia di una persona scritta dalla stessa e lui è nata in Spagna, ma cresciuto come rifugiato politico in Messico; perciò posso dire che ha un modo di parlare a metà con il castellano ed il messicano.:
El Movimiento Español se disolvió, pero no el sentimento que lo animaba. En los años setenta, pasaron en sendas Muestras de cine dos películas españolas, La prima Angela y Cría cuervos, dedicadas por su realizador Carlos Saura a ponderar el peso emotivo de la guerra civil.

Domanda il post che ho scritto ieri, quello con titolo mi servono messicani, non lo trovo più; per caso ho commesso altri errori?


----------



## pizzi

Elerien said:


> Ciao, vi scrivo qui di seguito la frase (dove) in cui ho trovato sendas, premetto che si tratta dell' autobiografia di una persona (scritta dalla stessa e lui è) nata in Spagna, ma (cresciuto) vissuta in seguito come rifugiato politico in Messico; perciò posso dire che ha un modo di parlare a metà (con) tra il castellano ed il messicano.:
> El Movimiento Español se disolvió, pero no el sentimento que lo animaba. En los años setenta, pasaron en sendas Muestras de cine dos películas españolas, _La prima_ _Angela_ y  _Cría cuervos_, dedicadas por su realizador Carlos Saura a ponderar el peso emotivo de la guerra civil.


----------



## indigoio

Elerien said:


> El Movimiento Español se disolvió, pero no el sentimento que lo animaba. En los años setenta, pasaron en sendas Muestras de cine dos películas españolas, La prima Angela y Cría cuervos, dedicadas por su realizador Carlos Saura a ponderar el peso emotivo de la guerra civil.



Ciao!
Posso dire che in Messico, "sendos/as" significa _importantes, destacados, extensos_. Infatti, personalmente ignoravo il suo uso come hanno spiegato gli altri foreri(?). 
Curioso, certo?
Ma sarebbe interesante che un altro messicano dia la sua opinione. Forse io sono sbagliata  

Saluti! 
PD: Elerien, puoi dirvi chi è questo personaggio?


----------



## Elerien

Salve a tutti.
Per rispondere alla domanda di Indigoio: Emilio Garcìa Riera era un famoso critico del cinema e storico, insegnava anche all'Universidad de Guadalajara. E' morto nel 2002. Nato in Spagna, ma rifugiatosi, con la famiglia, in Messico a causa della guerra civile.


----------



## indigoio

Interesante 
Grazie Elerien, per la tua risposta.

Ciao!
Sandra


----------



## pizzi

Posso dire che in Messico, "sendos/as" significa _importantes, destacados, extensos_. Infatti, personalmente ignoravo il suo uso come hanno spiegato gli altri foreri(?). 

Grazie! Ora i conti mi tornano. Ho incontrato frasi alle quali s'attaglia questo significato, ma sulla stampa spagnola, non messicana...


----------

